# Barre d'outils Google



## giori (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Cela fait un peu plus d'un moins que j'ai "switché" en passant d'un PC à un iMac alu...

Cela se passe plutôt bien surtout que j'ai trouvé pas mal de logiciels compatibles ou équivalents.

Cependant, j'avais pris l'habitude d'utiliser assez souvent la barre d'outil Google avec Firefox sous Windows (traducteur, correction d'othographe, etc.)  et là, toujours en utilisant Firefox, je n'arrive pas à installer cette barre d'outils alors qu'on peut utiliser Google ?!?!?!?

j'en conclue qu'elle n'est pas comptable avec Mac.

Ma question est donc : Existe-t-il un moyen d'utiliser la barre d'outils Google ou existe-t-il un équivalent pour Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'équivalent...  
Mais tu verras, on oublie vite ces gadgets "krosoftiens" qui finalement ne servent pas à grand chose...


----------



## giori (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ben tout de même... La vérification/correction d'orthographe directe en ligne est bien pratique...

Je suis étonné qu'il n'y ait pas d'équivalent qui puisse être intégré à Firefox pour Mac ou safari 

Enfin, merci quand même pour la réponse


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juillet 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Ben tout de même... La vérification/correction d'orthographe directe en ligne est bien pratique...
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Pour Firefox, tu peux toujours aller faire un tour ici, tu trouveras peut-être ce que tu cherches.


----------



## giori (7 Juillet 2008)

...,

Ok, je vais fouiller !

Merci


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

Bah bien sûr que si, elle existe.

Avec Firefox 3, il faut installer la version anglo-saxonne (qui sera quand même localisée en français).

http://forums.macg.co/[URL=http://i...g148/9905/screencaptureep6.th.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> Ben tout de même... La vérification/correction d'orthographe directe en ligne est bien pratique...


Safari : Édition - Orthographe & grammaire... 
Sinon, t'as trouvé ton bonheur ?


----------



## giori (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

@ CRISPEACE :  Super !!! je n'avais pas suffisamment fouillé dans Safari !!!  

En plus en passant par Google pour firefox 3, la barre d'outils peut s'installer avec la vérification d'orthographe ainsi que la traduction !

Donc finalement que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox, ça marche !!!

Merci pour vos réponses 


Bien bien bien &#8230; Cependant, que ça soit Firefox ou Safari, ce sont des logiciels "internet", donc les questions les concernant, comme indiqué dans cette annonce en tête du forum "Applications"( annotée "à lire avant de poster, en plus ), doivent être posée dans le forum "Internet et réseau. Merci d'en tenir compte à l'avenir, et de lire les annonces avant d'ouvrir un sujet ! On déménage !


----------

